# Julidochromis regani in community tank



## TJL (May 23, 2011)

I have a 29 gal. planted community tank with 7 cardinal tetras, 2 black skirt tetras, 5 ghost shrimp and 2 male neon blue dwarf grommies. I was told that the julidochromis can be placed in community tanks with these types of fish. please let me know if this is true . Also, if these cichlids are not a good choice is there one out there that is . thank you


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Sounds like the tank is quite full already.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The best choice to be kept in a tank like this would be Lamprologus brevis. Even they are likely to eat the shrimp. The regani would likely kill the other fish currently int he tank.


----------



## TJL (May 23, 2011)

thanks for the info i think i will try the lamprologus brevis but first i will remove the shrimp. As far as stock in this tank i think i should be ok due to the small size of most of my fish.But if you think it would be a costly mistake to add a pair let me know.


----------



## Bodenhimer (May 1, 2011)

I would think you might want to raise the ph a bit. Being your fish and Ragani have diff water parameters. I think your fish can handle a gradual ph and hard water hike.

I would think myself that Ragani eventually might treat your fish like dilther fish and leave them alone. NOt sure. But I have no experience. The good thing about brevis or even mulitasciatus or similis is you can have more than 2.

Here is 1 of my fav youtube shellie communities http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... nuJPFxba2A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEQBOum2 ... detailpage brevis

Multies http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... M2VTWUrmQk

Similis http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... KLKMZsPTdI very similiar to multies with stripe on head. I think these are pretier than multies but I like the spunky personality of mulits

Another thing, with any of thes shellies you would want to have sand substrate to appreciate them best. Pool filter sand is cheap. Oh yea they need a bunch of shells to live in and around scattered in sand bottom. HTH


----------



## starplayer (May 3, 2011)

Think your shrimp would be on borrowed time tbh. Other than that I dont think the regani would bother with the others. I kept Regani once but they were the most introverted fish I ever kept. I dont think I saw them, other than at feeding time. Having said that most of the Juli's I have kept have been secretive.


----------



## zade (May 26, 2011)

Just out of curiosity what are the specs of your tank? Just make sure you have enough shells for the Julies and caves for the Gourmais. IMO dwarf gourmais are fine with other fish just as long as they have a place to their own.

But as Ransome said, it seems pretty stocked as of the moment.


----------



## Bodenhimer (May 1, 2011)

SHells for julies?? HUH. I believe rock work with maybe some shells stuffed in rock work would be best.


----------



## TJL (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info and the videos. That tank is a 29 gal. 12"W X 18.5 "H X 30" L it has a Rena XP1 canister filter. I have 1" of gravel under 2" of sand the the gravel is for the plant roots. The tank has several caves made from flag stone no shells yet because I don't have any shellies yet. As of right now the tank only has 2 black skirt tetras in it for cycling i just set it up 1 week a go. Once it cycles i will move the rest of my fish from their current 20 gal.


----------



## TJL (May 23, 2011)

PH is also one of my concerns because most of the fish in this tank enjoy a ph around 6.5 and i know the julies like the ph in the 8's . The tank the fish are in is currently at 7.5 and my tap is closer to 8 . I do not use any thing to lower the ph they seem to be fine with a high ph. but i would like to run it at 7.5 any thoughts?


----------



## Bodenhimer (May 1, 2011)

I know of alot of people who keep these fish together. I would up the ph a little for the tanganyikans. Your other fish can handle it. Upper 7s or low 8s Just add a little baking soda to water. Maybe like 1 teaspoon every 3 buckets of water change. 5 gallon buckets


----------



## JAfishman (Jun 24, 2011)

The brevis will nip the fins of the other fish especially the gouramis


----------



## zade (May 26, 2011)

If you plan on moving the gourmais and the tetras than I suggest going for it. Baking Soda though effective is a temp. solution, if you can find a means (limestone, etc) to keep the pH balanced than I would give the thumbs up. Make sure if your going to keep shellies or cave dwellers you have those exact things. 
Make sure you read up on any and all fish prior to keeping them! GL


----------

